# Visa application doubts : uploading password protected documents



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I would like to upload my Form-16's in my Visa application but the problem is that my Form-16's are password protected, can I upload password protected documents ?

regards


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

You can try to remove the password using the steps mentioned here:
10 Ways to Unlock a Secure PDF File - wikiHow

Or upload a text file with the pdf passwords and let the CO know.


----------



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

yes, I tried them but as the PDF is digitally signed, while creating the new PDF (after I remove password) it adds a 'X' mark in RED at the signature place and says sugnature invalid. I feel this might create problem


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

what I did is that after validating the signature I simply took a print and scanned them back
for few docs, after printing got the notary stamp also and then scanned back


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Imagine you are the CO and work through hundreds of documents each day. Now, how exactly would you feel if someone threw a text document at your face and asked you to open the PDF protected document with that password. It only adds to the load. 

Even if you remove the password and the digital signature shows a red X, it shouldn't be a problem at all. Don't worry about it. You should help the CO... help you... get a grant. Remove the password and upload it.


----------

